# Blue Roses



## candid petunia (Oct 21, 2011)

The red dress flows in smooth ripples,
a white tiara adorns her hair.
The soft sunlight shines in her eyes,
a myriad of roses at her feet.

Subtle feelings contained,
on her wedding she holds
blue roses in her hands,
and permits the tears to fall.


----------



## The Blue Ape (Oct 21, 2011)

Conveying mood with colour is a very well established practice, but in a poem so simple if colour is to add depth it really needs to offer more complexity. I think the starkness of white/red/blue doesn't have the imagery that is needed to interweave emotions into a poem like this. Maybe by giving the colours more verbal vibrance (if you like), the who poem could be elevated into something much more emotive.


----------



## toddm (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought this was a very lovely and tender portrait - like a poignant and sensitive photograph, conveying subtle emotions
---todd


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you Todd and Blue Ape for your feedback. 
What I like about the poem is how it can have two totally opposite meanings. I'm waiting for someone to interpret the actual meaning behind it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 21, 2011)

I am most likely waaaay off the mark here---but I have a strong visual image of a Bride, standing at her fallen soldier's flag draped casket, holding a bouquet of roses ...


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha I like how you interpreted too. Okay I'm gonna say it, I'm excited.

white -- symbolises peace, tranquility on one hand / surrender or mourning on the other
red -- passion / rage
soft sunlight -- dawn, new beginning in her life / dusk, permanent night
blue -- life of royalty / life of gloom

The whole poem's this way. I know poets don't usually give the interpretation themselves, but I had a childish excitement for this. *innocent smile* 




EDIT:

For those interested, I've discovered that blue roses actually hold a meaning in literature.
The symbol of the blue rose is mystery and longing to attain the impossible. Some cultures go so far as to say that the holder of a blue rose will have his wishes granted. In Chinese folklore, the blue rose symbolizes hope for unattainable love.


More info:



The blue rose meaning comes from its very non-existence and the longing for its presence in the world of flora. The flower symbolizes something that is unattainable or impossible. It represents something whose fate is determined to remain as a dream and as a never-to-be-fulfilled wish. Some people regard the blue rose meaning as the exhibition of inner feelings of love at first sight. When defined from the streams of love, it is a synonym for an impossible or unrequited love. While some cultures associate the blue rose with royal blood; regal majesty and splendor.





Accomplishing the impossible, fighting all odds and new beginnings can also be represented by the blue rose meaning. When we tread on a path which has an untold, unexplained beginning, our heart is filled with feelings and waves which fall short of words to be described. Such an excitement can also be expressed through a blue rose.




Of course, there could be other interpretations as well.


----------



## toddm (Oct 21, 2011)

I will take a stab at the two meanings:
_either _she is crying tears of joy before walking down the aisle to wed the love of her life _or
_it is an arranged marriage wherein there is no love at all -
---todd


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 21, 2011)

Todd, it's the story of my life and I'm not married yet, and I'm not sure how it will be (will happen soon though). You are spot-on with both the meanings.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning! congrats on a complex, wonderful poem!


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, means a lot. eaceful:


----------



## Martin (Oct 21, 2011)

"With a curve on her lips" generally puts the piece in the 'happy' department for me. I only got to read it once, before I got to your explanation, but I didn't catch on the double meanings. I think if you want them to show more easily, the piece should be written in a more neutral way! As in your general word choice are tilting it in the direction of 'happy' or 'beautiful'. As such the double meanings come off more as a hidden layer one would need personally to relate to. As you say, it's the story of your life!

Otherwise, when I read it, the very romantic and beautiful descriptions, were so perfect, that it had me thinking of the superficiality the wedding institution often symbolizes to me. But that's definitely my personal transliteration. 

Either way I think your flow and phrasing are really well done and I unlike The Blue Ape enjoyed the simple use of colors. I often use them much in the same way like you've just done. Colors simply hold lots of meaning if one care to look.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 21, 2011)

When I read the poem, it shows more of the sad side to me, maybe because of the submission depicted by the white and the tears falling. I've tried tweaking it a bit, but my mind just stopped there, totally numb. The "curve on the lips" is the only part which is more of a giveaway. Thanks for reading and for your feedback.  I'll try rewriting, though I doubt I'll be successful, this was painful to write.

P.S.: Before this gets out of control, when I said "the story of my life", I meant I'm not sure whether I'll be truly happy on my wedding. That's what the poem depicts. Todd was right in a sense, but I didn't want to explain myself. I know it'll be an arranged marriage for sure.


----------



## Martin (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you should keep it as it is. A poem doesn't have to reveal specific intentions at all times. It holds great meaning to you, because you are in a certain situation. For me it held perfect meaning in another sense. Most importantly, you wrote this with emotion, and that really showed. 

Thanks for sharing.

-Martin


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm not with this one at all, it feels a bit too arch to me. She must have raided a Japanese laboratory to get herself a blue rose...


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 22, 2011)

Martin, thanks again. Still, the bride's wearing red now so it feels more liken an Indian wedding. 

Bloggsworth, haha yeah it does sound unusual. But if painters can use their imagination, why can't poets get carried away to express themselves? Does it sound wrong?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 23, 2011)

My dear Farah, please don't touch a word. Never say those blue roses can't be tinged pink in time. For what it's worth, I got this sans explanation. I am quite enamored with the Indian culture, especially weddings. But beautiful ceremony can't mimic happiness, yes? Fear not, love, should Prince Charming be more harming, escape is yours. Mum and Dad want the best for their girl. Thank you for sharing this beautiful piece, love, you used color quite aptly.

Me


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 23, 2011)

I love you, Lisa, for your words of encouragement coming at this time. Feeling especially low, those days when everything seems to go wrong somehow. Thanks for reading.


----------



## shadows (Oct 24, 2011)

For me, the first verse portrays the external image she projects, while the second hints more at the real feelings beneath the doll-like picture.

I did stumble a bit over the first two lines of the second verse and felt maybe you could make a stronger contrast to the first verse to convey her feelings more than just with blue flowers and tears.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 24, 2011)

Shadows, thanks for reading and commenting. The second verse doesn't hold any contrast to the first one, the whole poem either means one thing or the other. But I see what you mean about stronger images, I'll try doing it, though as I've said before, this was painful to write and my mind shuts itself when I revisit it.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 24, 2011)

Sometimes a poem conveys a personal situation perfectly, like this one. If no one else 'gets' it spot on, it doesn't matter. One of the great things about poetry, we all apply our own interpretations, even if they don't match the poets, they make sense to us.


----------



## shadows (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't mean a contrast as such but more letting yourself express the inner feeling as vividly as you express the outer shell, if that makes sense.

I'm sorry it was so painful to write and got the feeling that's why the first verse flowed better.   Might help to express the sadness and feelings of being trapped.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gumby*, you're right about what you said. Thanks for reading. 

*Shadows*, I get what you mean now. I'll try.


----------



## shedpog329 (Nov 16, 2011)

beautiful write, enjoyed it


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 18, 2011)

The poem was nice, I failed dismally to see anything but the superficial side. 

Your explanation and following conversation, of which I shamefully admit reading, are heart rending. Right and wrong are cultural concepts, and as such I should not place my own conditioning before yours. Still I cannot help but feel for you.:sad:


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 19, 2011)

*shepdog*, glad you enjoyed it.* 
bazz*, you don't have to _shamefully admit reading _the conversation, it's all there to be read.  I appreciate your words though. Thanks for dropping by.


----------

